# Implementation Weighted Random Early Detection (WRED)



## nazari (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

How can I implement WRED on FreeBSD? WRED combines the capabilities of the RED algorithm with the IP Precedence feature to provide for preferential traffic handling of higher priority packets. I know ALTQ_RED option build the "Random Early Detection"' extension on FreeBSD but how combine it with IP Precedence?

Thanks.


----------



## nazari (Nov 11, 2014)

Do_es_ the same work _with_ ALTQ_RIO and WRED?


----------

